# 2.5 to 3.2 swap



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys! just wondering if anyone on here has done this swap or knows anyone that did this swap. the guys on this forum never posted an update on the finished product.

http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php?topic=63483.0

looks like a pretty cool swap!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice swap. Would like to see more. :thumbup:


----------



## pk300 (Jan 19, 2010)

In for more also :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

not trying to be rude but thats not that crazy of a swap, its just a mk5 motor in a mk5 car, its basically just unbolt and boltin


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

both being mkv available engines makes it SUPER simple.

just get the harness, motor and mounts.
its like doing a 2.5L in a mk4... just get the beetle harness.

but, while it isnt "crazy" as a 3.6L, its kinda unique... havent seen much of anything done on mkvs


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

What kind of hp does the 3.2 make? like 230? I wouldn't mind having that in the Rabbit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

~254 hp


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty cool, which audi's does this engine come from? How much heavier do you think the front is now lol


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> not trying to be rude but thats not that crazy of a swap, its just a mk5 motor in a mk5 car, its basically just unbolt and boltin


isn't it only available in AWD as an R32? I would think swapping an AWD motor into a FWD setup would constitute as special  I don't know that "bolt in" would suffice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

trickery said:


> isn't it only available in AWD as an R32? I would think swapping an AWD motor into a FWD setup would constitute as special  I don't know that "bolt in" would suffice.


the motor is a motor.
finding a proper fwd tranny with the same bell housing pattern will work.

iirc the 02m fwd should work.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

trickery said:


> isn't it only available in AWD as an R32? I would think swapping an AWD motor into a FWD setup would constitute as special  I don't know that "bolt in" would suffice.


the reason I say that is, there really isnt any custom or fab work involved. in terms of swaps on a scale of 1-10 on difficult I would say this is probably a 5 at best as with the right parts it literally just bolts in. Im sure it will be fun but its not ground breaking


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> the motor is a motor.
> finding a proper fwd tranny with the same bell housing pattern will work.
> 
> iirc the 02m fwd should work.


It actually could be even simpler then that. Should be able to use the mk4 12v trans then all the existing 5spd components in the mk5 I believe would stay the same.(starter, axles, etc.)


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

It would be more cost effective to sell your car and by a used MkV R32. The you get the motor, the AWD and all of the interior extras that came in the R32. Just saying. Cuz if all you want is a 3.2 VR6 in a Golf V body then VW made one for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jettaglx91 said:


> not trying to be rude but thats not that crazy of a swap, its just a mk5 motor in a mk5 car, its basically just unbolt and boltin


:thumbup:
I do not know what it is about the 2.5 community but it seems to me there is a such a HUGE divide. On one hand you have a small group of hardcore guys building these motors and doing the absolute max with them and on the other you have a large group of people down crying the motor. 

I remember back in early 2000 it was either Neuspeed or New Dimensions that said the biggest mistake they ever made was investing time and money into the 2.0 8V platform as it was the base entry level engine into the MKIV chassis. The MKV has the 2.5 motor as the entry level motor and I am still trying to figure out WHY people think this motor is bad? You should be thanking your lucky stars that this is your "base " motor.

As much as I think the swap is "cool" , it is a step backward IMHO.

MKIV / MKV R32 guys are soon going to try and do the opposite as the VR motor all be it nice is a relic! It is archaic in design and the options for the motor are limited. 
The 2.5 20V is the swap motor of choice in the future so why not stick it out? 



Better head design
better sound
more potential power output without the risk of oiling issues.


Can someone full me in?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Can someone full me in?


I pretty much agree with everything you said, but as much as I like the sound of the 2.5, I still think the VR6 sounds better. But regardless, they both sound great and how things sound is so subjective.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

I love my 2.5 but in case I get hit with the timing chain failure as some of our members have I'd like to see what the other options are out there


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> I love my 2.5 but in case I get hit with the timing chain failure as some of our members have I'd like to see what the other options are out there


That is what I would do next time (if there is one). I was already happy I was able to replace the engine, but now that I have done this, I surely will look a bit further next time.

One thing I can tell you is that the 2.5L engine go fairly cheap for low mileage, so budget is your biggest enemy as I think those engines are much cheaper than any other option, given there are many more 2.5L engines available.

Maybe if a future swap is in the making, adding the stage 2/3 while it is out might be a better option.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> I love my 2.5 but in case I get hit with the timing chain failure as some of our members have I'd like to see what the other options are out there


If your timing chains fail....go buy another motor for $400 and call it a day.
If you think VR's don't have timing chain failures , then you missed out on the last timing chain craze. Half the shops in this industry were able to build a whole new wing because of the MKIII!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> If your timing chains fail....go buy another motor for $400 and call it a day.
> If you think VR's don't have timing chain failures , then you missed out on the last timing chain craze. Half the shops in this industry were able to build a whole new wing because of the MKIII!


ditto, if you guys are afraid of timing chain issues on a 2.5? you will be f'd financially if/when you have a problem with a 3.2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> It actually could be even simpler then that. Should be able to use the mk4 12v trans then all the existing 5spd components in the mk5 I believe would stay the same.(starter, axles, etc.)


Even simpler I think the Rabbits 5 speed will work. Unless the mk4 3.2l and mkv 3.2l have different bolt patterns, which I don't know, shouldn't should be the same. 

Op, Search APR. Didn't they just do a 3.6l haldex into a 2.5l Beetle?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

meh. i saw it a while ago... UM & IMS did it first.

and i think i read it was a FWD...

btw, the APR techs stopped by the UM/ APT booth on waterfest to see and ask questions on infiniteEcho's car...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> meh. i saw it a while ago... UM & IMS did it first.
> 
> and i think i read it was a FWD...
> 
> btw, the APR techs stopped by the UM/ APT booth on waterfest to see and ask questions on infiniteEcho's car...


Ya sorry, its fwd now, but going AWD soon. And why is Apr asking about Jesse's car such a rolleyes thing?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Where is this 3.6l IMS, Beetle? If you meant Jesse's R that's not the same thing so APR is the first here.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> MKIV / MKV R32 guys are soon going to try and do the opposite as the VR motor all be it nice is a relic! It is archaic in design and the options for the motor are limited.
> The 2.5 20V is the swap motor of choice in the future so why not stick it out?
> 
> 
> ...


This man knows what's up.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Even simpler I think the Rabbits 5 speed will work.


no it wont


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where is this 3.6l IMS, Beetle? If you meant Jesse's R that's not the same thing so APR is the first here.


he meant the first to do a 3.6 swap, the car is the same chassis so whether its a beetle or golf i dont think really applies

but its actually a moot point because UM UK did a 3.6 swap awhile back in a mk4 R32


----------

